# Mainboardkauf - worauf muss ich achten?



## multimolti (7. März 2009)

Hallo!

Bei meinem PC scheint das Mainboard kaputt zu sein, zumindest haben Tests mit einigen anderen Komponenten gezeigt, dass diese einwandfrei funktionieren. Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Mainboard von einer anderen Firma kaufe, dass ich anstatt des alten einbauen will, worauf muss ich achten? Ich möchte alle anderen Hardwarekomponenten behalten!

Momentan habe ich ein "Mainboard ECS Elitegroup P4M900T-M2", die genauen Details findet ihr hier: ebay. Genau dieses Mainboard gibt es nur 1x bei Ebay, scheint also nicht sehr verbreitet zu sein.

Dass ich Sockel 775 brauche, ist mir klar. 
Was genau ist der Unterschied  zwischen den Bauformen? Momentan habe ich mAXT, aber geht normales AXT auch?
SATA brauche ich auch wieder, da meine Festplatte nur SATA hat. 
Muss der Chipsatz wieder von VIA sein? Intel gibt es viel öfters...
Sonst noch etwas, auf das ich achten muss?


----------



## AndreG (18. März 2009)

multimolti hat gesagt.:


> Dass ich Sockel 775 brauche, ist mir klar.
> Was genau ist der Unterschied  zwischen den Bauformen? Momentan habe ich mAXT, aber geht normales AXT auch?
> SATA brauche ich auch wieder, da meine Festplatte nur SATA hat.
> Muss der Chipsatz wieder von VIA sein? Intel gibt es viel öfters...
> Sonst noch etwas, auf das ich achten muss?



Moin,

Du hast dir deine Frage doch schon selbst beantwortet 

Du brauchst nen Board mit Sockel 775 und Sata. Davon gibts tausende.

mATX und ATX unterscheiden sich nur in der Boardgröße (Siehe Angaben der Boards).

Hier kannst dir eins aussuchen: http://www.alternate.de/html/catego...=Intel&l3=Sockel+775&criteriasCount=6&order=5

Achte drauf ob du eins mit Onboard Grafik willst oder nicht.

Mfg Andre


----------



## multimolti (18. März 2009)

Danke für die Antwort!


----------

